# No Tip = 4 star?



## Ian Hobbs

I've been driving for 5 days now and I've received 3 tips. 2 in app, 1 cash. So far I have given all riders 5 stars. They are been nice, some have talked to me the whole ride, some keep to themselves. Some rides I honestly don't feel a need for a tip, but there 2 rides last night that got me thinking a little.

First ride, pax were a father and daughter (elder and middle aged). The father could barely walk and used a cane. I got out and held the door for both of them. Gave them a ride to a storage place about 1.5 away so they could pay their bill, waited for them for about 3 mins then brought them back. Personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped. I did not receive a tip

Second ride, pax were 2 college girls that I was bringing to get food, then returning them to their dorm. Total trip was about 12 miles. I waited for them to get food for about 5 minutes. They even requested me to drop them off at the corner because it was easier for them to walk into their dorm that way, which I obliged. No tip. Again, personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped.

So I got to thinking...Should I wait a few minutes to end the ride to see if they tip me and if they don't, give them a 4 star? Does anybody give 4 stars to non-tippers if they feel like they should've tipped?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

A lot of drivers think four stars is generous for non tippers.


----------



## fortyTwo

I do 4* for non tippers but not as a 100% firm rule. I feel it out. One thing I've learned is that I never end the ride until they are out of the car (unless it's the rare pax that like to tip while still in the vehicle and you have to end it - u can pick up on that easily though). As far as waiting a couple of minutes.. it isn't always possible bc you will hopefully have another ride lined up - and do the tips even show if you havent rated them yet? id think not

The ride isn't really over until they step out of the vehicle because they are still controlling your time.. also, sometimes when the pax is there i feel awkward with the rating system on display if i ended it, and pressured to just give 5* no matter what. And thirdly.. I like to look around in back to make sure they didn't leave any garbage or make a mess. I recently found a candy wrapper on the floor just after I had rated a pax and wish I could have taken back my rating.

I get what you mean about the waiting.. it's very rude of them not tipping and they have no idea how little we are making for that time. I have to figure out a way to approach this myself bc it has happened to me only a couple of times. I used the rider app a lot and would ask drivers to wait a couple minutes for ciggs or something at the store but I always tip well. I think next time I'll say something like, "I have no problem doing that but please keep in mind I only get pennies per minute extra for that", hoping they'll get the point. Or perhaps, "I can do that but it is outside of the uber price that was set before and appreciate any tips above what you would normally give". Thinking out loud here.. you bring up great points that I am dealing with myself.


----------



## Ian Hobbs

fortyTwo said:


> I do 4* for non tippers but not as a 100% firm rule. I feel it out. One thing I've learned is that I never end the ride until they are out of the car (unless it's the rare pax that like to tip while still in the vehicle and you have to end it - u can pick up on that easily though). As far as waiting a couple of minutes.. it isn't always possible bc you will hopefully have another ride lined up - and do the tips even show if you havent rated them yet? id think not
> 
> The ride isn't really over until they step out of the vehicle because they are still controlling your time.. also, sometimes when the pax is there i feel awkward with the rating system on display if i ended it, and pressured to just give 5* no matter what. And thirdly.. I like to look around in back to make sure they didn't leave any garbage or make a mess. I recently found a candy wrapper on the floor just after I had rated a pax and wish I could have taken back my rating.
> 
> I get what you mean about the waiting.. it's very rude of them not tipping and they have no idea how little we are making for that time. I have to figure out a way to approach this myself bc it has happened to me only a couple of times. I used the rider app a lot and would ask drivers to wait a couple minutes for ciggs or something at the store but I always tip well. I think next time I'll say something like, "I have no problem doing that but please keep in mind I only get pennies per minute extra for that", hoping they'll get the point. Or perhaps, "I can do that but it is outside of the uber price that was set before and appreciate any tips above what you would normally give". Thinking out loud here.. you bring up great points that I am dealing with myself.


So you have to end the ride before they can give a tip? I didn't know that. If that's the case, how do you know if they are going to tip you before giving them a 4 star? Or am I just not understanding what you are saying in the first part?


----------



## fortyTwo

Yeah you are understanding me.. but to be honest I don't know if I'm correct. maybe someone here can clarify. i thought the ride needs to be ended by the driver for the rating and tip option to pop up on the pax screen.

I never have any idea if they will tip me before I give them a 4*, unless it is cash. But, no matter how well we get along, almost noone tips so I just have to go by that. I do feel a little bad if someone tips after I 4*'d them but it is the only tool I have.


----------



## rbkg40

fortyTwo said:


> Yeah you are understanding me.. but to be honest I don't know if I'm correct. maybe someone here can clarify. i thought the ride needs to be ended by the driver for the rating and tip option to pop up on the pax screen.
> 
> I never have any idea if they will tip me before I give them a 4*, unless it is cash. But, no matter how well we get along, almost noone tips so I just have to go by that. I do feel a little bad if someone tips after I 4*'d them but it is the only tool I have.


I know in the old app the PAX had the ability to rate and tip during the ride. Don't know if you can still do that in the new app.


----------



## Transeau

I give 5 stars if we have enjoyable conversation, or if they tip. 4 stars for most. 1 star if they explicitly state that they are "going to give you a big tip in the app"... as they most certainly will not. First thing you are taught when learning to investigate people - when they volunteer extra unneeded detail, they are lying. I also give 3 stars for B.O. or eating/drinking in my car.


----------



## CaptainToo

The rider cannot rate or tip you until after you end the ride. Tips come along when and if they come along, you cant wait for them. Rate the driver and head for the next request.

After 2000+ Uber rides I don't know what drivers talk about when they say they downrate non-tippers, you can do that after the fact in Lyft but not in Uber.


----------



## Ian Hobbs

CaptainToo said:


> The rider cannot rate or tip you until after you end the ride. Tips come along when and if they come along, you cant wait for them. Rate the driver and head for the next request.
> 
> After 2000+ Uber rides I don't know what drivers talk about when they say they downrate non-tippers, you can do that after the fact in Lyft but not in Uber.


Correct that's why i was confused. I like the way Lyft does it. It's almost like Uber doesn't care whether we get tipped or not.


----------



## reg barclay

Leaving 4 stars is highly unlikely to cause them to start tipping, they'll most likely have no clue why they were down rated. Plus there's no way of knowing they won't tip, pax frequently leave tips a few days later or longer. If they do leave a tip, and realize they were down rated anyway, they might stop tipping in future. Better to just rate pax based on their behavior IMO.


----------



## fortyTwo

Well.. a tip is expected but generally does not occur. We have to rate only based on what we know.. not based on future events. 

Also, pax aren't going to see their rating and decide not to tip anymore.. that's nonsensical. Moreso the opposite. But in any way thinking about their thought process is pointless when they are likely stiffing us.


----------



## reg barclay

fortyTwo said:


> Also, pax aren't going to see their rating and decide not to tip anymore.. that's nonsensical.


Call me nonsensical, but if I was well behaved, tipped my driver, then found out they gave me a low rating, it would feel like a kick in the arse, and put me off tipping in future.


----------



## fortyTwo

But we often get like 2 tips out of 20 rides. sometimes more...sure.. but why should I be rating every rider as top notch perfect while they are stiffing me, in order to hypothetically not upset a tipper in their future uberring. 

When you're a tipper you are a tipper. It is a class of people above the others that have an appreciation of your time and the economics.

Describe a 5* experience in your mind. When you create an imaginary "perfect" rider, that includes a tip, right? Unless it was like a super surge. Just average ride.


----------



## reg barclay

fortyTwo said:


> But we often get like 2 tips out of 20 rides. sometimes more...sure.. but why should I be rating every rider as top notch perfect while they are stiffing me, in order to hypothetically not upset a tipper in their future uberring.
> 
> When you're a tipper you are a tipper. It is a class of people above the others that have an appreciation of your time and the economics.
> 
> Describe a 5* experience in your mind. When you create an imaginary "perfect" rider, that includes a tip, right? Unless it was like a super surge. Just average ride.


In Ubers' rating system 5 stars doesn't mean perfect. 5 stars is a pass, and anything 4 or below is a fail. I assume you don't pick up 4 star rated pax, so by giving anyone 4 stars, you are essentially saying you wouldn't take them again under the same circumstances. And yet you still work for Uber, even though you sometimes only get 2 tips in 20 rides. Which implies that you'd rather take non tippers, than sit idle.

I personally disagree with the concept of rating based on lack of tips. Even for those who subscribe to it though, there's currently no way of knowing, seeing that a large percentage of riders who tip, tip some time after the ride ends. So you either have to risk giving 5 stars to a non tipper, or risk giving 4 stars to a tipper. I'd rather risk giving 5 stars to a non tipper, than be an arsehole and give 4 stars to a tipper. I don't feel comfortable repaying peoples' kindness with a kick in the butt.


----------



## fortyTwo

reg barclay said:


> In Ubers' rating system 5 stars doesn't mean perfect. 5 stars is a pass, and anything 4 or below is a fail. I assume you don't pick up 4 star rated pax, so by giving anyone 4 stars, you are essentially saying you wouldn't take them again under the same circumstances. And yet you still work for Uber, even though you sometimes only get 2 tips in 20 rides. Which implies that you'd rather take non tippers, than sit idle.
> 
> I personally disagree with the concept of rating based on lack of tips. Even for those who subscribe to it though, there's currently no way of knowing, seeing that a large percentage of riders who tip, tip some time after the ride ends. So you either have to risk giving 5 stars to a non tipper, or risk giving 4 stars to a tipper. I'd rather risk giving 5 stars to a non tipper, than be an arsehole and give 4 stars to a tipper. I don't feel comfortable repaying peoples' kindness with a kick in the butt.


There is an awful lot of assumption going on there. Uber gives us no guidelines on how to rate and actually does tell passengers that drivers expect courtesy and may rate them on all sort of actions and behavior.

I'm not sure where you get that in Uber's rider system 5 is a pass and 4 is a fail, bc riders suffer almost no repercussions to bad ratings and the ratings even reset after time if I understand correctly - unlike ours which cycles over the 500 rides..

Also, no I never even remotely stated that a 4* pax was a rider I'd never take again; simply that as a (logically assumed) non tipper, they are not a 5* pax.

Just like it takes me effort to clean my car, keep it aired out, prepare, be thoughtful, drive smoothly and safely, etc... ( The things that make a 5* driver. ) Tipping.. along with other things, is one of the variables of a 5* rider. Especially so in bad weather, when asked for stops, or any things going above and beyond.

They can earn their 5* or not. Doesn't mean I disliked my time with them. I may think less of them for not compensating others for their work, but that's simply me judging them as a human being and we all have flaws. I do REALLY HATE being told I'm getting tipped well and then lied to. That's just disgusting behavior


----------



## reg barclay

I personally don't pick up 4.00 star rated pax (as I suspect most drivers on here don't). Therefore if I'm rating 4 stars, I'm essentially saying that I wouldn't pick that person up again under the same circumstances. Since in fact, I would take them again, if their behavior was okay even if they didn't tip, then I shouldn't rate them 4 stars.

I've never heard of pax ratings resetting, In fact I've seen the same low rated pax pop up again with the same low rating.

Anyway, the whole discussion is moot, since we can no longer know if someone will tip or not. (In the past it was possible to change ratings after the fact, so a driver who wanted to, could wait and observe). So like I said above, you either have to risk giving 5 stars to a non tipper, or risk giving 4 stars to a tipper. I'd rather risk giving 5 stars to a non tipper, than be an arsehole and give 4 stars to a tipper. I don't feel comfortable repaying peoples' kindness with a kick in the butt.


----------



## fortyTwo

It's not a moot point at all. If 95% of pax don't tip, than logic dictates rating a pax 4* for not giving a cash tip is essentially rating 4* for non tipping. Pax should be aware of themselves, their surroundings, and their interactions. They don't live in a bubble and are aware taxi service is a tipping service and many play dumb on it or or not. Their ignorance or rudeness is not my problem nor should I feel a need to coddle them or rate them higher than what they in all statistical probability, are.


----------



## dens

I give 4 or less to non cash tippers for airport pickup and drop offs if I have to help with their luggage. There is very slime chance you’ll be tipped in the app because most long distance travels carry some cash.


----------



## goneubering

reg barclay said:


> Leaving 4 stars is highly unlikely to cause them to start tipping, they'll most likely have no clue why they were down rated. Plus there's no way of knowing they won't tip, pax frequently leave tips a few days later or longer. If they do leave a tip, and realize they were down rated anyway, they might stop tipping in future. Better to just rate pax based on their behavior IMO.


You're right. I give everyone five stars unless they're trouble. Tips happen without a pattern. I'm almost always surprised when I get tips.


----------



## Ian Hobbs

goneubering said:


> You're right. I give everyone five stars unless they're trouble. Tips happen without a pattern. I'm almost always surprised when I get tips.


This is becoming more and more apparent the more rides I take. The other day, I brought to 2 frat guys to a local block party, on the way the one guy was excited I had gum and a phone charger, tipped me CASH $10 on a $4 ride. Then brought 2 chicks to the airport, loaded their bags for them, chatted with them on the way, about a 20 min/13 mile ride, no tip....Then last night, 1 guy tipped me $3 cash for a 2 minute ride when he was on the phone the whole time. And another guy tipped me $5 for stopping at the gas station on the way to his house. So tips really do seem to come/not come at random. I have continued to give a 5 star rating to everyone that doesn't piss me off lol


----------



## Bbonez

Cash tippers are the only people I rate 5 star on Uber. With Lyft I give them all 12-23 hours and if they tipped in cash or in app they get 5 stars.


----------



## TDR

fortyTwo said:


> I do 4* for non tippers but not as a 100% firm rule. I feel it out. One thing I've learned is that I never end the ride until they are out of the car (unless it's the rare pax that like to tip while still in the vehicle and you have to end it - u can pick up on that easily though). As far as waiting a couple of minutes.. it isn't always possible bc you will hopefully have another ride lined up - and do the tips even show if you havent rated them yet? id think not
> 
> The ride isn't really over until they step out of the vehicle because they are still controlling your time.. also, sometimes when the pax is there i feel awkward with the rating system on display if i ended it, and pressured to just give 5* no matter what. And thirdly.. I like to look around in back to make sure they didn't leave any garbage or make a mess. I recently found a candy wrapper on the floor just after I had rated a pax and wish I could have taken back my rating.
> 
> I get what you mean about the waiting.. it's very rude of them not tipping and they have no idea how little we are making for that time. I have to figure out a way to approach this myself bc it has happened to me only a couple of times. I used the rider app a lot and would ask drivers to wait a couple minutes for ciggs or something at the store but I always tip well. I think next time I'll say something like, "I have no problem doing that but please keep in mind I only get pennies per minute extra for that", hoping they'll get the point. Or perhaps, "I can do that but it is outside of the uber price that was set before and appreciate any tips above what you would normally give". Thinking out loud here.. you bring up great points that I am dealing with myself.


Don't expect tip, give excuse and go next. Always rate 5, because less is not going to change fact., and for you can work bad as rating. For sure put one star when willing block the rider



Bbonez said:


> Cash tippers are the only people I rate 5 star on Uber. With Lyft I give them all 12-23 hours and if they tipped in cash or in app they get 5 stars.


Wait more. Nothing change when rate riders. Some have good manners, rarely


----------



## fortyTwo

TDR said:


> Don't expect tip, give excuse and go next. Always rate 5, because less is not going to change fact., and for you can work bad as rating. For sure put one star when willing block the rider


Why would it work bad for me rating that way? I don't expect change to occur from it.. it is just an honest way to rate them. Why give them a 5 if they weren't a 5* pax?


----------



## Bbonez

TDR said:


> Wait more. Nothing change when rate riders. Some have good manners, rarel


I dont understand what you are saying.


----------



## dens

reg barclay said:


> Leaving 4 stars is highly unlikely to cause them to start tipping, they'll most likely have no clue why they were down rated.


This is not about what they think. Heck., most pax's don't even care or have no clue how to check their own rating. As a driver i'll always want to pickup higher rated pax's - if i have choice (like in busy area where another ride request just 1 min away..) Frequent 4* rider won't last very long and sooner or later will realize why no one want them anymore..


----------



## Gtown Driver

For me most people dont even tip enough to bother any way. If they tip is nice, but I can't be bothered to rate them based on their tip. Bigger problem is the job doesn't pay enough and whether they tip or not doesn't really fix the issue much. Best tips are airports, people who are really nice during holidays or someone who made a clear genuine mistake or issue for you on a ride. Outside of that you can't really count on tips (although Lyft riders tip more often than Uber riders).


----------



## wellthatchapsmyhide

reg barclay said:


> Leaving 4 stars is highly unlikely to cause them to start tipping, they'll most likely have no clue why they were down rated. Plus there's no way of knowing they won't tip, pax frequently leave tips a few days later or longer. If they do leave a tip, and realize they were down rated anyway, they might stop tipping in future. Better to just rate pax based on their behavior IMO.


Well, you hit the nail on the head. I always tip at least 20% cash at the end of a ride. I only use Uber when traveling out of state so its easy to wait for the 7 day window to see what a particular driver rated me. I might take 3 or 4 uber rides a month. Usually my wife and I sit quietly and don't request anything. Whatever music on is fine, AC, etc. We're easy people. Imagine my surprise when I see that our driver from the airport must've given me a 1 or 2 star rating based on how much my score took a hit. To say that I'm irritated is an understatement. I've only had two bad ratings in all my rides. This one and one other where it was a short ride (I didn't know if we could walk to the Pentagon Memorial). Short of being a decent person, why the hell should I tip?? Worrying about some lame rating system and tipping extra to try and bribe a higher rating has me considering going back to taxi cabs again.


----------



## goneubering

Ian Hobbs said:


> I've been driving for 5 days now and I've received 3 tips. 2 in app, 1 cash. So far I have given all riders 5 stars. They are been nice, some have talked to me the whole ride, some keep to themselves. Some rides I honestly don't feel a need for a tip, but there 2 rides last night that got me thinking a little.
> 
> First ride, pax were a father and daughter (elder and middle aged). The father could barely walk and used a cane. I got out and held the door for both of them. Gave them a ride to a storage place about 1.5 away so they could pay their bill, waited for them for about 3 mins then brought them back. Personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped. I did not receive a tip
> 
> Second ride, pax were 2 college girls that I was bringing to get food, then returning them to their dorm. Total trip was about 12 miles. I waited for them to get food for about 5 minutes. They even requested me to drop them off at the corner because it was easier for them to walk into their dorm that way, which I obliged. No tip. Again, personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped.
> 
> So I got to thinking...Should I wait a few minutes to end the ride to see if they tip me and if they don't, give them a 4 star? Does anybody give 4 stars to non-tippers if they feel like they should've tipped?


I give five stars to everyone unless they're a problem. Revenge rating is a bad idea that unfortunately seems popular with a few drivers.


----------



## Illini

wellthatchapsmyhide said:


> Imagine my surprise when I see that our driver from the airport must've given me a 1 or 2 star rating based on how much my score took a hit.


Must have been one of the forum members here.


----------



## Jason Wilson

wellthatchapsmyhide said:


> Well, you hit the nail on the head. I always tip at least 20% cash at the end of a ride. I only use Uber when traveling out of state so its easy to wait for the 7 day window to see what a particular driver rated me. I might take 3 or 4 uber rides a month. Usually my wife and I sit quietly and don't request anything. Whatever music on is fine, AC, etc. We're easy people. Imagine my surprise when I see that our driver from the airport must've given me a 1 or 2 star rating based on how much my score took a hit. To say that I'm irritated is an understatement. I've only had two bad ratings in all my rides. This one and one other where it was a short ride (I didn't know if we could walk to the Pentagon Memorial). Short of being a decent person, why the hell should I tip?? Worrying about some lame rating system and tipping extra to try and bribe a higher rating has me considering going back to taxi cabs again.


Just ignore your rating. Who cares what it is. A passengers rating isn't nearly as important as a driver's rating. Use Uber....save money...it's cheaper than cabs. And we provide better service. I pick up riders with ratings above 4.65/. I doubt you will ever go that low. Your causing yourself undue stress.


----------



## welikecamping

Generally, I don't fool with the rating system, it's just too much hassle and creates negativity. However, Uber forces me to rate passengers immediately. So, when giving an Uber ride, if you are a problem in any way, or if I have to get out of my seat to help you with anything, and there is no cash tip, this is an automatic 4 stars at a minimum - and less depending on how irritated you make me. Apparently, I have to rate passengers immediately, but they can rate me anytime they want. This is a wrong approach and unfair to everyone. Either both rate immediately, or both rate within some relative time frame, and if you rate lower than three stars, you must provide a valid reason, not just push a button. IMHO, it is unfortunate that uber treats the rating system the way they do as it really injects a confrontational aspect to something that I would prefer to be a good experience all around. Uber appears to not give a hoot what drivers think or feel about this.

Lyft on the other hand, allows me 24 hours to rate passengers. Because of this, I am a bit more flexible with rating passengers. The same rules apply as with uber, but I do check on specific rides - where I have done something extra, and if there is no tip showing within about six hours, the rating goes down. I do check back, and if a tip does appear, I will elevate the rating. I once downrated some self-important wealthy guy for not tipping when I schlepped 4 large bags in and out of my trunk. I gave him three stars. (I was feeling generous). Later, when reviewing the rides, I noticed he gave me a $1 tip. So, in all fairness, I gave him a one star. That's the only time I've ever down-rated a tipper.

I think lyft's rating system is more fair to both parties, uber's rating system just sucks. I recently picked up a 4.7 uber passenger, and it was one of the worst experiences I've had as a driver. Oh, she got the same great service as anyone else gets, but she also got a one-star. The next day, I noticed I got a one-star too. I guess she didn't like that I down-rated her and because of uber's ratings sanctity, there is nothing I can do to change that.

For most rides, I don't expect tips, so I too, am always pleasantly surprised when someone hands me some cash. I've had some very savvy uber passengers that had cash in hand, ready, when the ride ended. I wish I could comment on 5* passengers, as these kinds of passengers would get bonus stars from me.


----------



## Kyanar

dens said:


> I give 4 or less to non cash tippers for airport pickup and drop offs if I have to help with their luggage. There is very slime chance you'll be tipped in the app because most long distance travels carry some cash.


And you'd be totally wrong. When I land in a country stepping off a plane from Australia, I'm not carrying any local currency, so if you expect a cash tip you're going to be sadly disappointed. Given you're telling me that because of this you'd downrate me, if I were a vindictive dick I'd be tempted to simply not tip you at all in-app either. Your policy seems totally backwards.



goneubering said:


> I give five stars to everyone unless they're a problem. Revenge rating is a bad idea that unfortunately seems popular with a few drivers.


And by "a few drivers" it seems you mean "most of UP".


----------



## lazyrabbit764

Jason Wilson said:


> Just ignore your rating. Who cares what it is. A passengers rating isn't nearly as important as a driver's rating. Use Uber....save money...it's cheaper than cabs. And we provide better service. I pick up riders with ratings above 4.65/. I doubt you will ever go that low. Your causing yourself undue stress.


I think I totally agree with you. I personally always ignore my rating. :biggrin:


----------



## BigRedDriver

I took a rider that is a waiter at a nice restaurant to work the other day. We got into a conversation as to the percentage of tips he makes. He said it was roughly 15 to 20% of his total billings. Some days however, he will do 35%. Seemed about right.

I went back and checked my logs for what I make. I was somewhat surprised that my total tips, as a percentage over the past couple weeks are somewhat lower than his, but not terribly so. On average 13 to 17%. Maybe my expectations were too high.

The main difference is the total amount. While he has the opportunity to generate tips from multiple tables at the same time, thus generating more total $$ per hour on tips, we have far fewer chances.


----------



## Ssgcraig

1.5xorbust said:


> A lot of drivers think four stars is generous for non tippers.


A lot of drivers think you should not expect a tip and punishing someone for not leaving a tip is wrong.


----------



## joebo1963

In general I notice men tip more often than women. I even decline 5.0 rated women when I see that millennial photo on their profile. Poor chance of tip. Elderly tip at a higher percentage. Always take them. 

Been doing this for 3 years. Gotten tips from every ethnic group. If you try to engage them and make them feel important. However after all my efforts if I did you a favor ie waiting at the bank or lifting luggage you will be one starred for no tip. 

Otherwise 4 stars in general for most non tippers especially those work jobs that tip like bartenders and waitresses 

Of course there are plenty of non tippers I give 5 stars ie workers class pleasant passenger that are truly thankful fir the ride


----------



## itendstonight

dens said:


> I give 4 or less to non cash tippers for airport pickup and drop offs if I have to help with their luggage. There is very slime chance you'll be tipped in the app because most long distance travels carry some cash.


That makes no sense. I do lots of airport rides and almost always get tips in app. Never in cash. And the tips are almost always 5-10$ each


----------



## s6original

I guess everyone has their own system. I generally give passengers 5 stars if no issues and issues are truly rare. If you are doing the job specifically for tips, you are in the midst of a conundrum. You want to provide your best service to get the tips but don't want to give the same service to these cheap bums who hold out on you. Some passengers do actually tip in the app by the way. I had a $5 tip come in Friday from a Monday trip so they're also not always immediate.


----------



## rkozy

Ian Hobbs said:


> So I got to thinking...Should I wait a few minutes to end the ride to see if they tip me and if they don't, give them a 4 star? Does anybody give 4 stars to non-tippers if they feel like they should've tipped?


I've had many people who I didn't think were going to tip eventually do so at a later time. Sometimes two hours later...sometimes two days later. If you four-star them, but they are decent late-tippers, you are doing them a disservice.

I had one guy give me a $10 tip for a very short ride. He did it the next day. I was so glad I gave him five stars anyway after his exit from the vehicle. Most people in my market do not tip, or if they do, it's $2 or $3.

I pretty much just use the passenger rating service to screen out the really bad apples who are abusive, rude, or otherwise inconsiderate. If a passenger doesn't tip but was courteous, I'll give them five stars. That has prevented me from four-starring some very generous tippers who doled out $5-$10 long after I dropped them off.

Opinions on this practice will vary greatly.



goneubering said:


> Tips happen without a pattern. I'm almost always surprised when I get tips.


Like with everything on Uber, it's mostly about random chance and being in the right place at the right time.

Today, I picked up a guy who lived in a $2,000,000 home in a fancy neighborhood north of town. I went out of my way to help him out, because he screwed up his trip on the app. He tipped me nothing at all.

Two hours later, I picked up a 19-year-old kid who worked at Dominos Pizza. I drove him about ten blocks from his house, in a very poor part of town, to work. He immediately tipped me $3 in the app. You can't figure this stuff out no matter how long you've been driving.


----------



## TPAMB

No cash tip automatic 4 stars.


----------



## Kyanar

TPAMB said:


> No cash tip automatic 4 stars.


Sounds like what I'm hearing is that as a passenger, I should just not tip since apparently I'll be penalised for tipping using the options available.


----------



## TPAMB

I'll leave you "5 Stars in the App".


----------



## Ylinks

BigRedDriver said:


> I took a rider that is a waiter at a nice restaurant to work the other day. We got into a conversation as to the percentage of tips he makes. He said it was roughly 15 to 20% of his total billings. Some days however, he will do 35%. Seemed about right.
> 
> I went back and checked my logs for what I make. I was somewhat surprised that my total tips, as a percentage over the past couple weeks are somewhat lower than his, but not terribly so. On average 13 to 17%. Maybe my expectations were too high.
> 
> The main difference is the total amount. While he has the opportunity to generate tips from multiple tables at the same time, thus generating more total $$ per hour on tips, we have far fewer chances.


It took me hundreds of trips to realize the true value of tips. Most drivers look at tips as a percentage of their income. Riders tip on the full fare not on what the driver is paid. Uber pays us about 50% of the fares they collect. When a rider leaves a 20% tip that is actually equal to 40% of the driver's income. I made this chart for an article I wrote a while back.










The thing about tips is that, unlike driving, there is no expense associated with a tip. I drive in the suburbs so I drive 2 miles for every paid mile. Any trip I take without a tip is not profitable. My acceptance rate is around 40%. I always rate my first trip with new rider 5 stars due to the fact that most of my tips show up later on the app. Because I always make pickups in the same area I tend to get repeat riders. If I get a rider that did not tip me the first time I try to knock their rating down below 4.90 so I know not to take them again.


----------



## Uber's Guber

One-star everybody who fails to give a tip. You need to trash their ratings into oblivion so their pings are no longer appealing. They’ll get their turn again when self-driving cars replace drivers. Meanwhile, you only want to drive pax who make your time profitable.


----------



## tc49821

Imo be blunt, its not even min wage for wait time,refuse stops or ask for a tip. Tell them sorry to sound aggresive,i cant wait more than 3 to 4 min. Explain why and say you will drive off.

Its polite to tip for a stop,its not required. Either refuse or just limit the time. Its part of the job.



Ylinks said:


> It took me hundreds of trips to realize the true value of tips. Most drivers look at tips as a percentage of their income. Riders tip on the full fare not on what the driver is paid. Uber pays us about 50% of the fares they collect. When a rider leaves a 20% tip that is actually equal to 40% of the driver's income. I made this chart for an article I wrote a while back.
> 
> View attachment 319791
> 
> 
> The thing about tips is that, unlike driving, there is no expense associated with a tip. I drive in the suburbs so I drive 2 miles for every paid mile. Any trip I take without a tip is not profitable. My acceptance rate is around 40%. I always rate my first trip with new rider 5 stars due to the fact that most of my tips show up later on the app. Because I always make pickups in the same area I tend to get repeat riders. If I get a rider that did not tip me the first time I try to knock their rating down below 4.90 so I know not to take them again.


It get why you do this,its just about the $. Many ppl don't tip, if you can get a good amount tipping, nice. It seems like if u lose $ w out a tip, uber isn't worth it..



wellthatchapsmyhide said:


> Well, you hit the nail on the head. I always tip at least 20% cash at the end of a ride. I only use Uber when traveling out of state so its easy to wait for the 7 day window to see what a particular driver rated me. I might take 3 or 4 uber rides a month. Usually my wife and I sit quietly and don't request anything. Whatever music on is fine, AC, etc. We're easy people. Imagine my surprise when I see that our driver from the airport must've given me a 1 or 2 star rating based on how much my score took a hit. To say that I'm irritated is an understatement. I've only had two bad ratings in all my rides. This one and one other where it was a short ride (I didn't know if we could walk to the Pentagon Memorial). Short of being a decent person, why the hell should I tip?? Worrying about some lame rating system and tipping extra to try and bribe a higher rating has me considering going back to taxi cabs again.


I tipped two uber drivet


rkozy said:


> I've had many people who I didn't think were going to tip eventually do so at a later time. Sometimes two hours later...sometimes two days later. If you four-star them, but they are decent late-tippers, you are doing them a disservice.
> 
> I had one guy give me a $10 tip for a very short ride. He did it the next day. I was so glad I gave him five stars anyway after his exit from the vehicle. Most people in my market do not tip, or if they do, it's $2 or $3.
> 
> I pretty much just use the passenger rating service to screen out the really bad apples who are abusive, rude, or otherwise inconsiderate. If a passenger doesn't tip but was courteous, I'll give them five stars. That has prevented me from four-starring some very generous tippers who doled out $5-$10 long after I dropped them off.
> 
> Opinions on this practice will vary greatly.
> 
> 
> Like with everything on Uber, it's mostly about random chance and being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Today, I picked up a guy who lived in a $2,000,000 home in a fancy neighborhood north of town. I went out of my way to help him out, because he screwed up his trip on the app. He tipped me nothing at all.
> 
> Two hours later, I picked up a 19-year-old kid who worked at Dominos Pizza. I drove him about ten blocks from his house, in a very poor part of town, to work. He immediately tipped me $3 in the app. You can't figure this stuff out no matter how long you've been driving.


That kid realize expenses you have,and can relate to u better. That $3 to him is prob like 30 to the rich guy. He also works in a tip business.


----------



## ankitbisain

four stars is generous for non tippers


----------



## DriverMark

I don't rate based upon tips. What's the point since the PAX can't see WHY you rated them? Unless you want to 100% ensure you will never see them again in your ride. Which repeat riders are already extremely rare anyway. So again. Don't see much point. And as 90% don't tip anyway, it's a culture thing of not tipping ride share drivers. Perhaps if we had a Union that could do some marketing campaign to help boost tips. To bad Uber/Lyft won't do this, it would be an easy thing to do within the app with almost no overhead to implement.



Jason Wilson said:


> I pick up riders with ratings above 4.65/. I doubt you will ever go that low.


I'm at 4.35 on my Uber PAX account. And no clue why. Granted I only have like 11 rides on Uber as we use Lyft generally. But, someone dinged me a 1* most likely somewhere. Could have been when I was in Peru or Hawaii (shrug). But we always tip and I don't recall ever a bad ride. So who the hell knows why. The ratings are stupid without providing a reason why.


----------



## Fozzie

DriverMark said:


> I don't rate based upon tips. What's the point since the PAX can't see WHY you rated them? Unless you want to 100% ensure you will never see them again in your ride. Which repeat riders is already extremely rare anyway. So again. Don't see much point. And as 90% don't tip anyway, it's a culture thing of not tipping ride share drivers. Perhaps if we had a Union that could do some marketing campaign to help boost tips. To bad Uber/Lyft won't do this, it would be an easy thing to do within the app with almost no overhead to implement.


Rate based on profitability, not on tips.

If you drive a person 1/2 a mile every morning and they tip you $1, is that worth giving them a good rating? Hell no! Minimum fare + $1 = not enough profit for me to drive them again. 1* and move on knowing that somebody else will get that minimum fare run tomorrow.


----------



## DriverMark

Fozzie said:


> Rate based on profitability, not on tips.
> 
> If you drive a person 1/2 a mile every morning and they tip you $1, is that worth giving them a good rating? Hell no! Minimum fare + $1 = not enough profit for me to drive them again. 1* and move on knowing that somebody else will get that minimum fare run tomorrow.


Minimum fare of $4.12 here + $1 = $5.12 to take them a half mile, meaning less than 5 minute ride (maybe 10 for getting there, wait, drive).... I'll stack those all day long. That is an easy +$20/hr if they are pinging. Downtown core non-stop pings I can run 7ish an hour. Under above scenario that is $35/hr. And have rolled $50-70/hr when it surges and boost on top all on min fares (ie: 1 hour before Jazz game starts). All situational, your market and strat.


----------



## Fozzie

DriverMark said:


> Minimum fare of $4.12 here + $1 = $5.12 to take them a half mile, meaning less than 5 minute ride (maybe 10 for getting there, wait, drive).... I'll stack those all day long. That is an easy +$20/hr if they are pinging. Downtown core non-stop pings I can run 7ish an hour. Under above scenario that is $35/hr. And have rolled $50-70/hr when it surges and boost on top all on min fares (ie: 1 hour before Jazz game starts). All situational, your market and strat.


$2.62 minimum fare + $1 tip = $3.62

5 min to pickup + 2 min wait + 5 min trip = 12 min

Broken down, and not accounting for wait time between runs, we're talking $18.10 gross per hour before expenses, gas, etc. It's just not worth it.


----------



## No Prisoners

Only two rating options in my book. 1*& 5*. Nothing in between.


----------



## Viader

Kyanar said:


> Sounds like what I'm hearing is that as a passenger, I should just not tip since apparently I'll be penalised for tipping using the options available.


That's my take on this as a passenger. I have 35 rides and have tipped using the app on 100% of the rides--usually $5, but a couple of long rides were $10 each, and one where there where three of us I tipped $20. It's dismaying to hear that drivers rate me before knowing whether I was going to tip or not. After every ride, I rated (all 5 stars) and gave the tip within a minute or two. My rating "fell" from 4.93 to 4.91 after several rides on a trip this past week, which is why I was searching around to find out why Uber drivers rate riders low. I'm always respectful and enjoy conversation, but I think I'll switch back to cabs (or rental cars for longer stays) due to this rating nonsense.

Am I wrong in inferring that drivers rate me before they get a tip if I use the app to do so?


----------



## Ylinks

Viader said:


> Am I wrong in inferring that drivers rate me before they get a tip if I use the app to do so?


There are a lot of great people who are rideshare drivers. You will find many of them right here. That said, because of the pay reductions an ease of entry there are drivers who won't treat you fairly. Just like most riders are decent, there are some who don't treat us fairly. Drivers try to avoid this by only accepting riders with ratings above a certain level. Perhaps you would have a better experience if you tried to only accepted rides from drivers with ratings near or above yours. It will probably be worth the inconvenience of waiting a couple of extra minutes for a pickup. Any rider who tips like you do is a valued customer and should be treated well.


----------



## Kyanar

Viader said:


> Am I wrong in inferring that drivers rate me before they get a tip if I use the app to do so?


You are absolutely correct. The driver must rate you as soon as they complete the trip or they cannot accept a new trip, unlike you who can rate and tip for up to a few days (market dependant).


----------



## Christina Green

Viader said:


> That's my take on this as a passenger. I have 35 rides and have tipped using the app on 100% of the rides--usually $5, but a couple of long rides were $10 each, and one where there where three of us I tipped $20. It's dismaying to hear that drivers rate me before knowing whether I was going to tip or not. After every ride, I rated (all 5 stars) and gave the tip within a minute or two. My rating "fell" from 4.93 to 4.91 after several rides on a trip this past week, which is why I was searching around to find out why Uber drivers rate riders low. I'm always respectful and enjoy conversation, but I think I'll switch back to cabs (or rental cars for longer stays) due to this rating nonsense.
> 
> Am I wrong in inferring that drivers rate me before they get a tip if I use the app to do so?


I gen


Kyanar said:


> Sounds like what I'm hearing is that as a passenger, I should just not tip since apparently I'll be penalised for tipping using the options available.


Not all drivers rate based on tips or lack of tips. I personally give everyone 5 stars unless, they leave trash, slam door to my car or scrape their luggage on my car bumper. If I'm driving for Lyft and it's an airport ride and you don't tip within 23 hours I go back and downgrade to a 4. 
Ride-share is a service just like a waitress. We rely on tips and nobody wants tips in the app or on a credit card. "Period" they prefer cash tips.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

CaptainToo said:


> The rider cannot rate or tip you until after you end the ride. Tips come along when and if they come along, you cant wait for them. Rate the driver and head for the next request.
> 
> After 2000+ Uber rides I don't know what drivers talk about when they say they downrate non-tippers, you can do that after the fact in Lyft but not in Uber.


That not true....you can setup an automatic tip. Percentage with Uber, and it blows goats.


----------



## BobMarley

Christina Green said:


> I gen
> 
> Not all drivers rate based on tips or lack of tips. I personally give everyone 5 stars unless, they leave trash, slam door to my car or scrape their luggage on my car bumper. If I'm driving for Lyft and it's an airport ride and you don't tip within 23 hours I go back and downgrade to a 4.
> Ride-share is a service just like a waitress. We rely on tips and nobody wants tips in the app or on a credit card. "Period" they prefer cash tips.


I don't understand the point of giving 4's. Doesn't that mean you can be matched up with them again? I've given a handful of 1's on Uber and Lyft... caught a guy vaping, crumbs left on seat, and a lady kept me waiting forever to finish her drink while her friend napped in my backseat. I could see myself doing a 3 if it was someone I just didn't want to be matched up with again, but a 4. Why?


----------



## xRacerX

Tips are random, because we dont know for sure if they are being skimmed or delayed or only a fraction of it forwarded. I give 4 stars to all non tippers. Start with a 4, a tip or good convo/connection/courtesy turns it into a 5. If the ride involves any extra effort or annoyance, its easy to work down to 3 or less.
1 is reserved for the elite pax
3 can happen to anybody
4 is starting point
5 is someone worthy 

2 is pointless and so is 4 but to me a 4 is the new 5 for pax.


----------



## Kyanar

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That not true....you can setup an automatic tip. Percentage with Uber, and it blows goats.


That only applies to UberTaxi. Doesn't do it for UberX.


----------



## westend

I rate all PAX 5 weather they tipor not as long as they don t cause trouble. I am ok with some candy wrappers left behind from time to time but if they spill stuff or are totally unreasonable then the lower rating kicks in . 2000 rides and less than 10 below 5


----------



## Declineathon

Just stop tipping millenial waitresses and waiters, since they never tip, ask for special favors like stop at the store, etc. 

Write in the tipping section on the bill, excellent service!! Five Stars!!


----------



## Uber Driver Life

Ian Hobbs said:


> I've been driving for 5 days now and I've received 3 tips. 2 in app, 1 cash. So far I have given all riders 5 stars. They are been nice, some have talked to me the whole ride, some keep to themselves. Some rides I honestly don't feel a need for a tip, but there 2 rides last night that got me thinking a little.
> 
> First ride, pax were a father and daughter (elder and middle aged). The father could barely walk and used a cane. I got out and held the door for both of them. Gave them a ride to a storage place about 1.5 away so they could pay their bill, waited for them for about 3 mins then brought them back. Personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped. I did not receive a tip
> 
> Second ride, pax were 2 college girls that I was bringing to get food, then returning them to their dorm. Total trip was about 12 miles. I waited for them to get food for about 5 minutes. They even requested me to drop them off at the corner because it was easier for them to walk into their dorm that way, which I obliged. No tip. Again, personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped.
> 
> So I got to thinking...Should I wait a few minutes to end the ride to see if they tip me and if they don't, give them a 4 star? Does anybody give 4 stars to non-tippers if they feel like they should've tipped?


Don't wait for anyone, especially that short of a trip. Young pax never tip. That 5 minutes could have been another ride.

You can't rate them based on if they hip or not because you don't know until the ride is completed in the app. Like others said, never end trip until they are out of your car.

I have many tips come in even the next day. Don't know we what the window is but riders can tip well after the trip.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Ian Hobbs said:


> I've been driving for 5 days now and I've received 3 tips. 2 in app, 1 cash. So far I have given all riders 5 stars. They are been nice, some have talked to me the whole ride, some keep to themselves. Some rides I honestly don't feel a need for a tip, but there 2 rides last night that got me thinking a little.
> 
> First ride, pax were a father and daughter (elder and middle aged). The father could barely walk and used a cane. I got out and held the door for both of them. Gave them a ride to a storage place about 1.5 away so they could pay their bill, waited for them for about 3 mins then brought them back. Personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped. I did not receive a tip
> 
> Second ride, pax were 2 college girls that I was bringing to get food, then returning them to their dorm. Total trip was about 12 miles. I waited for them to get food for about 5 minutes. They even requested me to drop them off at the corner because it was easier for them to walk into their dorm that way, which I obliged. No tip. Again, personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped.
> 
> So I got to thinking...Should I wait a few minutes to end the ride to see if they tip me and if they don't, give them a 4 star? Does anybody give 4 stars to non-tippers if they feel like they should've tipped?


No. I have received tips weeks later. I give automatic five stars to everyone if there was no problem.



Ian Hobbs said:


> I've been driving for 5 days now and I've received 3 tips. 2 in app, 1 cash. So far I have given all riders 5 stars. They are been nice, some have talked to me the whole ride, some keep to themselves. Some rides I honestly don't feel a need for a tip, but there 2 rides last night that got me thinking a little.
> 
> First ride, pax were a father and daughter (elder and middle aged). The father could barely walk and used a cane. I got out and held the door for both of them. Gave them a ride to a storage place about 1.5 away so they could pay their bill, waited for them for about 3 mins then brought them back. Personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped. I did not receive a tip
> 
> Second ride, pax were 2 college girls that I was bringing to get food, then returning them to their dorm. Total trip was about 12 miles. I waited for them to get food for about 5 minutes. They even requested me to drop them off at the corner because it was easier for them to walk into their dorm that way, which I obliged. No tip. Again, personally I feel like if you are waiting for someone at the drop off like that, you should be tipped.
> 
> So I got to thinking...Should I wait a few minutes to end the ride to see if they tip me and if they don't, give them a 4 star? Does anybody give 4 stars to non-tippers if they feel like they should've tipped?


When you expect nothing, everything is a gift.


----------



## Bbonez

Fozzie said:


> $2.62 minimum fare + $1 tip = $3.62
> 
> 5 min to pickup + 2 min wait + 5 min trip = 12 min
> 
> Broken down, and not accounting for wait time between runs, we're talking $18.10 gross per hour before expenses, gas, etc. It's just not worth it.


I'll take as many of the half mile trips I can get when there is a flare rate surge. 1 min to pick up, 1 min wait, 2 min to drop off, 2 min back to downtown surge. $9.xx each.


----------

